# Eating trans-fat-laden fast food linked to depression



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Eating trans-fat-laden fast food linked to depression by Jonathan Benson A new study put forth by the universities of Navarra and Las Palmas de Gran Canaria in Spain have found that diets rich in trans-fats — like the kind found in most fast food meals — increase the risk of depression by 50 percent. Even [...]

*Read More...*


----------

